# Poop bags



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

With apologies if you're eating a late tea...

I generally get poop bags from Ikea...they're excellent as they're the thickness of decent bin bags, and cheap. As Ikea's a hateful place, drop in every few months and buy a job lot of them.

Unfortunately, braved the place today only to be told their discontinued. Searching on t'internet, I've got mixed messages because some material indicates they were discontinued but now on sale again. However a supervisor at Ikea did say they've stopped selling them...maybe a store specific thing?

Can anyone recommend a decent alternative? Tried e.g. the Petsmart ones and far too easy to suffer from the dreaded "finger through bag" syndrome...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Poundland  

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Babies scented nappy bags from wilkinsons have done me for all the years Iv owned my dogs.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Poundland
> 
> tony


Naah they're terrible - you could read the paper through them...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hows abour Mutts Butts...










http://www.muttsbutts.com/index.asp

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ros, they're not for storing, they're for picking up and dumping 10 seconds later. :roll: 

tony


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had so many accidents with cheap poo bags that I now carry pocket size packs of baby wipes with me when I'm dog walking. I have recently discovered Sainsburys nappy sacks, they smell sweet and are a decent thickness. I haven't seen the Ikea ones so can't compare but the Sainsburys ones are much better than Pets at Home poo bags IMO. 
Lesley


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All this for a dump, you don't need 2000gauge plastic, even a cheap tissue will suffice, It's not as though you've you've got to keep the crap perfect to show later. :lol: 

tony


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

MrsV (scooper in chief) gets pound shop ones, but they have like a kitchen towel/binbag combined look to them.

Buyology stock them, but a lot of pound shops dont, so she buys a tenners worth whenever she sees them.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am with patnles on this one.

Sainsbury's recently had the nappy sacks on offer at 4p per 100. We now have enough poo bags to last our 6 dogs into the next millenium. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

4P PER 100 WHERE :?: :?: :?: 

tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmm,

I was just enjoying my coffee and muffin :roll: 

Our local council used to provide doggie bags foc but they have stopped recently,shame because they were good thick bags.

We have recently bought a box of 100 extra thick ''Doggy Bags''with easy tie handles from Home Bargains,only cost 89p and seem good quality.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> 4P PER 100 WHERE :?: :?: :?:
> 
> tony


No need to shout. 8O

I am very delicate you know. :?

SAINSBURY'S

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

4p per 100 needs a shout to alert all other pooper scoopers :lol:

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I forgot to say Gemmy,

They were second hand recycled ones.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

One careful owner! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I buy supermarkets own brand nappy sacks, they are perfumed. Fairly cheap in price and keep the pong at bay :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Does it really matter that they're perfumed,the cheaper the better for a 10 second throwaway use.

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Educate your dog, get him in the habit of carrying a spade


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

I used Tesco Value range nappy bags. About 30p for 100. Never had any "fingers gone through type accidents"

Russell


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I do dog walking for a living and use a vast ammount of bags each week.
I use Sainsburys Basic Nappy bags and I've never had to wash my hands because of bag failure.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Does it really matter that they're perfumed,the cheaper the better for a 10 second throwaway use.
> 
> tony


Tony

I'm curious about where you throw it 10 seconds later. We live by a canal with lots of dog walkers and I've not seen any bins. We did go through a phase when people (or more likely 1 person) would dump their dog poo bags in our wheelie bin. It wasn't you, was it? :evil: :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

What about these: http://www.dogpoopbags.co.uk/index.html
These are degradable so not such a problem dumping um, and they seem quite strong which is VERY important. :wink: 
Gary


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> All this for a dump, you don't need 2000gauge plastic, even a cheap tissue will suffice, It's not as though you've you've got to keep the crap perfect to show later. :lol:
> 
> tony


You obviously

a) have dogs that always produce solids...one of mine starts with that but always culminates in a bit of Mr Whippy-Whip

b) have dogpoo bins every 10 yards.

Meanwhile, back in the real world....

Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Change his diet, something amiss there. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Rosbotham said:


> [
> 
> Meanwhile, back in the real world....
> 
> Paul


In the real world, Mummy stops holding your hand when you're about six years old .

Then you learn to think for yourselves. :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Erm, what was said to deserve that?

Got out of bed on the wrong side this morning? :roll:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Pound shop! and stock up.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I went to poundland today, and compared the poop bags & nappy sacks (folk must have thought I was mad, comparing the two for quality in a pound shop). Anyway, they seemed to be same thickness...nappy sacks you get 3x as many for same price, dog ones you get a placcy thing for grabbing the offending article, which I've found useless in past. So nappy sacks it is....nowhere near as good as the Ikea ones but with that option gone I guess it'll need to be double bagging in future  . (NB the Ikeas were cheap as well - less than a quid for 100 if memory serves me right).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, have we all done with this "crap" subject. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yes I stink so. (Cow) pat on the back to everyone who helped...


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Well, have we all done with this "crap" subject. :lol:
> 
> tony


No, because you still haven't told me how or where you manage to dispose of it so quickly. :roll:

Chris


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Time for walkies.

Don't forget the bags Dad!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris, there's always a letterbox nearby. 8) 

tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Chris, there's always a letterbox nearby. 8)
> 
> tony


 8O 8O 8O

Chris :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I never cease to be amazed at the breadth of knowledge on this forum.

Or should that be 'depth' of knowledge in this case, as we have plumbed the depths on this one.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Just been into Superdrug today 89p for 300 yes 300

waz


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

I try to use biodegradable ones as I can't see the sense in picking up degradable poo and then putting it into bags that will last into eternity. Tesco biodegradable nappy bags are the cheapest and I find them strong enough. Pets at Home do thicker biodegradable bags but they are more expensive.

By the way, slightly off topic but most of the dog owners round here stopped poo picking in the snow. NO idea why. Now the thaw has happened the paths are a minefield. Yuk.


----------

